
Ask HN: How to beat the herd? - joeek
I work for Amazon and like everyone else in Seattle make total compensation in lower 100k range. I have 9 yrs of total experience out of which 3 yrs is from working in India. I still count those 3 yrs because unlike most people who work at offshore companies, I worked very hard for first 3 yrs and learned a lot even though I was at offshore.<p>I want to know what can I do to beat the herd? It looks to be almost everyone and their grandma works at goog,fb,amazon or some top tech company.<p>I am confident of the fact that I have good knowledge when it comes to technology. But, it feels that I am stuck at enterprise type of company. What steps can I take to advance at enterprise type company where everyone seem to be making big bucks and have talent as well?<p>Joining a startup is good option but I am stuck due to green card; especially given the wait time for Indians (11+ yrs) I don&#x27;t want to start all over again.<p>I don&#x27;t want to get stuck in middle management and kill all excitement I have for tech.<p>Thoughts?
======
forgottenacc57
What do YOU want? It's totally unclear.

------
airbreather
Choose a different location and herd where you might earn less but have lower
costs and better work life balance.

------
dylanhassinger
live cheaply, invest wisely, retire early.

